

System and method for preventing unauthorized access to electronic data - teamonkey
http://www.google.com/patents/US6857067

======
teamonkey
Patent US6857067 is the "'067" patent that EA, Notch and a whole lot of other
people are being sued over.

See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4276691>

[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/07/minecraft-developer-
su...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/07/minecraft-developer-sued-by-
aggressive-litigator-over-drm-patent/)

